# DCC for Kato Turnouts



## BP-43 (Dec 29, 2020)

I am planning on switching to DCC eventually, I have some kato unitrack with turnouts.
How would one convert them to DCC. I will most likely be using Arduino based setup. 
Is there a module with its own address that I can plug inline with electricity?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

BP-43 said:


> I am planning on switching to DCC eventually, I have some kato unitrack with turnouts.
> How would one convert them to DCC. I will most likely be using Arduino based setup.
> Is there a module with its own address that I can plug inline with electricity?


Turnouts themselves are neither DC nor DCC (even "DCC-friendly is just a marketing term). You don't actually need to make any changes to your turnouts to use them in DCC.

That said, you CAN set them up to be controlled through your DCC system (personally, I have never seen any advantage to doing so -- my turnouts are operated by small solenoids wired to remote operators on the fascia, which I prefer). You add a "stationary decoder" to each turnout you wish to control (this would be the "module with its own address). Presuming that's what you want to do, I'll let others who actually do this give you the specifics on how to accomplish it.


----------



## BP-43 (Dec 29, 2020)

Ah thanks! thats what I am looking for!


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

I'm in HO. Everything that follows is from my experience as an HO user. I don't know about N gauge.

Kato turnouts (all of them that I've used in HO) work fine with dcc (talking about track power for trains).

I use the Kato "switch levers" (part 24-840) to control mine, using the additional wiring and "extension" cabling. But my layout is not large and the number of switches isn't that great (around 16 or so that I use power for).

*BE AWARE* that if you use Kato Unitrack, you'll probably have to use the Kato switch motors as well (I believe all the new turnouts, with the exception of some #6, are now sold "as manuals" to which you can add the Kato switch motors if you wish). To me, it looks like trying to connect any other kind of switch machine to a Unitrack turnout would be difficult or impossible. I could be wrong.

The switch motors have a built-in "lead" and you can clip off the plastic connectors if you wish. These are DC-powered motors -- I don't know if they can be used with AC power (I would guess not). You have to be careful with the application of motor power to them -- they seem relatively "fragile", and any application of power for "too long" will burn them out.

Here's an archived thread I saved on switch motor power:





Kato turnout throw current? [Archive] - nScale.net


Does anybody know how much current it takes to throw a Kato turnout? I can't seem to find the necessary documentation online, and I don't have any turnouts to experiment on... If you happen to know if the HO version is similar in current draw, that would be helpful as well. Thanks!



www.nscale.net





There may be one or more videos on YouTube regarding using external dcc switch controllers to control Unitrack switches.

Best of luck.


----------



## NickelPlate (11 mo ago)

Digitrax makes a decoder specifically designed for use with Kato turnouts. I ordered one to try but it hasn't come in yet and I'm not sure if it will work with an NCE Power Cab which I currently have on loan. It just connects to track power and the provided turnout solenoid wires. Should make installation a breeze.






Stationary Decoder For Single Kato Unitrack Turnouts


DS51K1 Stationary Decoder For Single Kato Unitrack Turnouts, easy cost effective way to add DCC control to your Kato Unitrack Turnouts.




www.digitrax.com


----------

